# Callaway Supersoft



## Jacko_G (Aug 5, 2016)

These are absolutely garbage.

Got given a sleeve by the pro who claimed they were as good as the Chrome Soft and cheaper. Horrible feel, no control, just garbage. 

Srixon Soft Feel is far superior if your looking for a mid priced ball. Glad l didn't part with any cash for these. Sticking with Z-Star for the foreseeable.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 5, 2016)

You are obviously not hitting them correctly.
I think they are one of the best balls around.


----------



## jusme (Aug 5, 2016)

The beauty of golfers, no 2 opinions are exactly the same. I think they are one of the most solid balls to ever be made. Rarely heard a bad word about them. Played them for a few months, however not enough check on the greens for me. I went back to the chrome soft. They are not a premium ball and therefore they done exactly what I expected them to do. I liked the feel of the putter. Performed well of the driver and irons. Decent enough stoppage on the greens, just not what I was used to and I was not prepared to rethink my approach shots when I could get the CS ball for not a lot more money. 

Damn good ball for the price


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 5, 2016)

Feel hard off thee driver, hard off of irons and jump with little feedback off the putter. Zero reaction, not even close to a hint of zip off the scoring clubs.

Not even one for winter.


----------



## stevek1969 (Aug 5, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			You are obviously not hitting them correctly.
I think they are one of the best balls around.
		
Click to expand...

+1 to that Smiffy i love them cracking ball,great feel.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 5, 2016)

Sure it's a Supersoft you're hitting..?
One of, if not the, softest ball out there....
Not a spin machine by any means but as good as most other budget balls.
Putting can be tricky with it as it's so soft you can barely feel you've hit it but, compared to other balls, the word hard can't be used to describe it.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 6, 2016)

Maybe I had a bad batch too. Definitely found them to be pebble like. Not quite a Pinnacle but not far off.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 6, 2016)

[QUOTE1556253]Sure it's a Supersoft you're hitting..?
One of, if not the, softest ball out there....
Not a spin machine by any means but as good as most other budget balls.
Putting can be tricky with it as it's so soft you can barely feel you've hit it but, compared to other balls, the word hard can't be used to describe it.[/QUOTE]

Says Callaway Supersoft on the sleeve and the ball, not quite at dementia age yet.


----------

